# Chubby guy with a longbow L.E. ELK



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=3:1mtloukb]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347678855.369199.jpg[/attachment:1mtloukb]
[attachment=2:1mtloukb]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347678879.094231.jpg[/attachment:1mtloukb]
[attachment=1:1mtloukb]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347678890.464660.jpg[/attachment:1mtloukb]
[attachment=0:1mtloukb]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1347678903.277817.jpg[/attachment:1mtloukb]
Ran into TEX o BOB on the mountain opening weekend. We chatted a bit and I said my plan was to basically luck into a elk.
Well here's to luck!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's to luck. Great bull!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats man, I couldn't be more jealous. Had a lot of close calls but I never got the chance to take a shot I was comfortable with. I learned on the last day how much better it is having someone with you. I was alone almost every day and when I had a second caller for the final evening it changed everything. Too bad it took me that long to get some help.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats on a fine bull!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a confusing thread! Elk then sasquatch stole the heart of the elk, then you made sasquatch compete in the Special Olympics...I had a hard time following it all, but dang nice elk!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeti beards work wonders. They make elk and women's eyes go cross. This yeti is a gonna have a Dutch oven full of elk heart and onions for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

nothing wrong with luck..... nice bull


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not only long bow, but cedar shaft arrows to boot. Nice bull my man! Are the points made of flint as well? ;-)


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome bull burge !!!!

Congrats on a bull of a lifetime. Double down props for the stickbow !!!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice !!!! Congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No story?! That is quite an accomplishment particularly for a bull of that size with a stick, let's hear this story! Luck is simply the right conditions meeting up with your efforts to be in the right spot, can't get one like that on the couch or in the camp chair.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Those elk steaks will go great with some rubber cement and crayons.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good BULL man! It had to be the ASAT!!!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Only shooting a stick bow for two years and you pull this one outa yer hat! 8) 

Nice bull Seth! PM me and tell me where you ended up killing him.

Or just call me 801-718-7353


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Well the day before I sat in this guys herd for about 2 hours. Cows feeding all around me and him down below raking over trees. He finally worked up the hill a ways and stopped in a super nice shooting lane. Seconds later, I shot clean over him and they bolted. That was Wednesday afternoon. 
The next day, I drove my bro around for a half hour of deer road hunting in the morning and dropped him off a ways from camp so he could hunt back to camp. I drove down to the end of the road, a half mile or so on the same ridge I was at the day before.
I listened to a little John forgery while getting my gear together and got maybe 10 steps from the truck when my ears heard this guy screaming. So I walked down off the ridge toward some clearings I had sat in 3 times the week before. Through the trees I could see a dozen cows and this bull. I just crept along towards them using a big pine between us as cover. He was all worked up bugling like crazy and pushing his cows up the hill angling closer to me. 
So there I was, bow in hand and fingers on the string. All the sudden I don't have that pine tree between us any more and I'm out in the open. I was thinking they would see me any second and take off. As they were walking up into the trees maybe 30 yards or so, there was a opening they were coming thought. Cow after cow passed through it and as soon as I saw those antlers starting into that sweet little clearing I drew back and let it fly. 
It was so surreal, I must have blinked because I lost sight of my arrow but heard a smack. Not as loud of a smack I heard the day before when I killed a pine tree, but a meaty smack. 
Anyways, they all bust through the trees away from me and I just stand there like, did that just happen? A very short time later the heard comes crashing back through, but down the hill a ways with a little bull on their heels, but no big bull. After a few minutes everything had settled down and I went to find my arrow. 
I got over to the clearing they came through and my arrow wasn't there. I looked around and walked in circles for a few minutes looking and found it maybe 15-20 yards from where they were. I picked it up and it was missing about 6 inches. Only 2 inches of blood on the end. So I start looking for blood on the ground and can't find any. I start following the tracks and im still not seeing any blood.
I start circling looking for that blood thinking, oh great, I just wounded one.
Not long after I thought that I find a couple drops and think, hey that's a little better. A few more steps and a few more drops. A few more steps and again a few more drops. About this time I start looking around then my knees went weak. He was piled up about 30 yards down the hill in the clearings. I just stood there saying to myself o my god I did it. I watched him for a few minutes to see if he was breathing and when I was sure he wasn't, I crept up to him ready to put another arrow in him if he moved. I got to him and patted him with the end of my bow and he still didn't move. I patted him with my hand, looked at his antlers for a minute then hi tailed it back towards the truck and got my pop on the radio.
By the time he got to me, about a half hour, I had three celebratory beers and the work began. 
From the time I left the truck til I shot was 10-15 minutes. About 200 yards from the kill site to the truck, half level, half slight uphill. Heavy son of a gun anyway, still took most the day to get him taken care of and 4 days later I'm still just a little sore.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very impressive Seth! That is amazing, he is a brute!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to go man, thats awesome


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Honestly, I thought this thread was gonna be about Tex at the beginning...

NICE BULL!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull and congrats.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT job! Thanks for sharing it with us. Great looking elk!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, what an accomplishment!! Congrats!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nicely done.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome! I love the ASAT camo. I need to get some.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was sure a hoot! The asat is the cats meow. I had four different cow elk look right through me at less then 30 yards. Walked up on three different herds before I knew they were even there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great story!


----------

